# messi vs c ronaldo



## dtox (Apr 20, 2007)

ok guys.. i wz simply blown away by the getafe goal that messi scored... for those of u who missed it, heres the link:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe4teUFUmNg

but hang on.. theres cristiano ronaldo for man u who scores some incredible goals too with his fancy footwork n all!! so now have 2 great young guns.. cristiano ronaldo n lionel messi.. take ur pic.. whos the better?? for me.. its messssssiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 20, 2007)

C.Ronaldo , almost a perfect blend between speed,skill and composure ... but he does get a bit whacky sometimes .. Messi is more of speed than anything else ..


----------



## iMav (Apr 20, 2007)

c ronaldo for me too .... just awesome and he with rooney is a deadly combo .... no matter whether they win or loose they sure will create some magic


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 20, 2007)

ronaldo has everything that a winger needs to have but just sometimes he lacks bit of ball control.......and Messi is more like a striker.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

i like messi......but u know i have to say ronaldo


----------



## chicha (Apr 20, 2007)

Ronaldo is good but he is very selfish wants all for himself.


 he still is young lets see what he does.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 20, 2007)

Its Cristiano and not Christiano


----------



## dtox (Apr 20, 2007)

but wen it comes to ball control, messi is better than ronaldo.. and also speedwise.. and chicha is correct.. ronaldo IS selfish.. messi is far more mature

@ssk429: aww.. c'mon man!! don let ur love for man u get the better of u!!


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah guys ronaldo is still in the learning club......we 'll see him improve in each an every match................


----------



## dtox (Apr 20, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> ronaldo has everything that a winger needs to have but just sometimes he lacks bit of ball control.......and Messi is more like a striker.....



messi is winger/attacking midfielder/striker!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 21, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> but wen it comes to ball control, messi is better than ronaldo.. and also speedwise.. and chicha is correct.. ronaldo IS selfish.. messi is far more mature
> 
> @ssk429: aww.. c'mon man!! don let ur love for man u get the better of u!!



awww... comon dtox dont let ur hatred for man utd or luv for arsenal come in the way 

the truth u know is that both r different players ...both r young....both have different styles...& both r learning...it would be better if we had this discussion 2-3 years down the line...& those who say ronaldo is selfish r blind fools cuz he was selfish...now hes not...have u seen the no. of assists he has...go check out the stats site to confirm..it is one of the highest in epl ...


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

ronny all the way


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2007)

both have their own styles ... both are amazing to watch .... ronaldo shows his skills more messi uses his skills more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone who says C.Ronaldo is better should quit watching football and watch cricket.
Can anyone tell me ONE BIG MATCH yes JUST 1,in which C.Ronaldo performed?
People are supporting Ronaldo because 
1.Most of the guys here are manure fans.Ex. post#5
2.Almost all the guys here DO NOT follow spanish league,at least not as closely as PL.

This is from a neutral perspective,not as arsenal supporter.
Edit:Anyone remembered how ronaldo was falling over his own stepovers when facing gattuso and how Kaka outclassed him?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Anyone who says C.Ronaldo is better should quit watching football and watch cricket.
> Can anyone tell me ONE BIG MATCH yes JUST 1,in which C.Ronaldo performed?
> People are supporting Ronaldo because
> 1.Most of the guys here are manure fans.Ex. post#5
> ...



u want to pick on me on purpose.. just shut up.. henry's left ..ur team r goin down man... they r goin down big time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

^^Why are you bringing Arsenal and henry in this.I told you it is from a neutral perspective.


----------



## dtox (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah.. arsenal ko kyu beech me la rahe ho?? its about messi n ronaldo.. btw.. wit henry, r'dinho, eto up front and deco n messi in the flanks, barca r gonna b invincible now!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

^^Yeah just like the Madrid galacticos who won nothing


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Yeah just like the Madrid galacticos who won nothing



dont be sarcastic.. they will be very good at attacking but their defense is still weak


----------



## dtox (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ their defence is not weak.. just too old and slow..thuram is an oldie now.. shd let him go..


----------



## apacheman (Jun 25, 2007)

hey , the video's been removed..i really wanted to see dat goal...


----------



## Voldy (Jun 25, 2007)

For Me Its Messi he's far better than C. Ronaldo .Messi has great creativity, composure , great ball control and has speed also . on the other hand i know C. ronaldo prove that he's alos a better player but he also a little bit selfish. Remember Barcalona Vs. Real madrid on that day no one would performing better at Barca including the great mastero Ronaldhino but Messi the  one who came as one man army and survive Barca frm 3 nil thrash by Real madrid in which messi scores hatrick including that crucial goal in 91 st min.


----------

